# Random disconnects while browing/playing games



## mad_munky838 (Mar 24, 2007)

I've just recently started having this problem. While doing anything online, sometimes my internet would disconnect and a "network cable is disconnected" message would show up. Strange thing is that it would connect itself in seconds afterwards. Frustrating thing is that while streaming/downloading/playing any online game, it really messes it up. Most problem occurs when playing an online game (specifically Warcraft 3).

I'm running Windows XP with SP2, have a Motorola SB5101 SURFboard Cable modem connected to a Linksys SPA2102 VoIP router, which then connects to my computer and phone. 
Internet provider is Comcast. The router is configured with a static IP and some open ports for programs. Firewall is generic Windows.

I think the problem might be VoIP/VoIP router related. I'll gladly provide any specific information that anyone need to help me to troubleshoot this problem. 

Any suggestions/ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably a router problem, but could also be cable or your PC's ethernet port or just one of the router's LAN ports. Try the PC directly to the modem to eliminate the cable or ethernet port as problems. Try the other LAN port on the router.

A possible fix, if it is the router, is a firmware update if one exists.


----------



## mad_munky838 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! 
So I connected directly to the modem, and haven't had a disconnect (yet), but i can't always do that (phone). So I tried to update the firmware. Downloaded it from Linksys site and it won't do it. It says that it fails to communicate with the router after I enter the router IP and computer IP. 
There are only 1 port on my computer/router/modem, so I can't really do anything about that, Linksys costumer support is not being very helpful either. Only thing i can do is to update firmware?
Any ideas?


----------



## musicman544 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have VoIP as well, and was having disconnect problems. I ended up putting the VoIP gateway behind a router (a hub should work too) and that way any problems from the phone's gateway do not affect my internet connection. Voice quality is the same.


----------



## mad_munky838 (Mar 24, 2007)

I had the same idea, and that was one of the things that I tried. I own a D-Link DI-524 router, and when I set up to use the router, both VoIP and internet fails to work. I'm sure the router is functional, maybe the order that I connected the cables or something was wrong. So current fixes include Router and firmware(not working). I will try the router once more. 

Thanks for helping


----------



## musicman544 (Mar 26, 2007)

mad_munky838 said:


> I had the same idea, and that was one of the things that I tried. I own a D-Link DI-524 router, and when I set up to use the router, both VoIP and internet fails to work. I'm sure the router is functional, maybe the order that I connected the cables or something was wrong. So current fixes include Router and firmware(not working). I will try the router once more.
> 
> Thanks for helping


Strange. My voip gateway took a few minutes - literally - to reconfigure, and I had to power cycle my modem after I had attached the router... but it did work eventually.

Another time when I had issues it was the gateway's firmware, which I know you have tried, but it was not a normal firware update - I called the VoIP provider and they sent me to a website with complicated instructions on installing customized firmware. So maybe harass the phone company, and if nothing else works convince them to give you a new gateway.


----------

